# Covenant Confusion



## Me Died Blue (May 31, 2004)

Just from reading the excerpt you posted, I think Phillips makes a great point. Long ago, basically the same thing was done with the word &quot;grace,&quot; and the effects of that have never been reversed. Today, [i:bf87e03cca]all[/i:bf87e03cca] Christians talk about their appreciation of being saved by God's marvelous grace alone, no matter what doctrine they actually believe about the issue. I agree with Phillips that the same thing is happening to the word &quot;covenant&quot; (and even the label &quot;Reformed,&quot; for that matter), and thus that such words are becoming cheapened and increasingly vague. I still think that, as far as the Reformed community is concerned anyway, the only way to avoid such diversity, vagueness and confusion from eventually happening with [i:bf87e03cca]any[/i:bf87e03cca] word or label is to stick to the Confessions.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Ianterrell (May 31, 2004)

There was a discussion on this article already. Do a search.


----------

